# G2 - new pedal from Revv



## temol (Jun 20, 2019)

A bit early to make a request but I post this just to let you now - there is a new pedal from Revv - G2 






						Revv Online Store - USD
					

Revv Amplification




					revvamplification.com
				









T.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 23, 2019)

i bet the circuit is reeeeally similar to the g3 with less gain. it has a similar kind of attack, but less saturated/compressed. seems like this is what pedal makers do - make one design and slightly tweak it a few ways to sell the illusion of variety.


----------

